# Oh yum... mozzarella



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

I just used 2 1/2 gallons of fresh milk from our sweet jersey girl to make cheese.

I ended up with 2 1/2 lbs of cheese too! I might have put a bit too much salt in at the end, but its still yummy


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

I used the remaining whey and made ricotta cheese... I got about a pound of cheese which I then flavored with garlic salt and made into a spread for crackers. It is delicious!

the remaining whey when to the calf/goats/chickens to drink  I think I used every drop as effectively as I could


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

That's great! I only have one dairy goat right now but look forward to a cow one of these days..... I have tried cream cheese and ricotta so far. They turned out good. I have half a mind to do yogurt one of these days but just haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Fresh mozzarella is the best! I sure doesn't last long around here. I've been trying to get ahead on it and shred and freeze for later.

This is on my "to do" list this morning. I have about 4 gallons to use.


----------



## Oink & Cluck (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello I'm usually over in livestock but wondered over here. We are ending up with a few extra gallons aweek. Was wondering how difficult it is to make and how time consuming. Might want to try if someone has good directions.
thanks


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Oink & Cluck said:


> Hello I'm usually over in livestock but wondered over here. We are ending up with a few extra gallons aweek. Was wondering how difficult it is to make and how time consuming. Might want to try if someone has good directions.
> thanks


I posted my mozzarella recipe in the mozzarella starter thread last week.


----------



## Oink & Cluck (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks I'll try and find it.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll cut and paste the directions....the thread is 10 threads below this thread..

okay kids, I made a mozz and few days ago and took notes...then I had trouble loggin on to HT..but here goes


How I make Mozzarella Cheese



Ingredients:



2 gallons whole, raw goats milk

1/8th t. lipase/1/4 C. water (mix with water Â½ hour before adding to milk)

2 t. citric acid

4 ounces (1/2 Cup) yogurt (Thermophilic culture)

Â½ t. liquid rennet/1/4 Cup cool water



Directions:



Soften the 1/8th t. lipase in Â¼ C. cool water, set aside

Pour 2 gallons cold milk into a large pot

Sprinkle over the cold milk, 2 t. citric acid, stir

Place pot with milk into a larger pot to make a double boiler. Make sure there is enough water in the larger pot to reach higher than the level of milk in the smaller pot.

Slowly warm the milk to 90*F. I keep thermometers in both the water and the milk. In the milk I use a floating dairy thermometer and use it as a stirrer throughout the cheese making process.

When the milk reaches 90*F, turn off the heat source and stir in the lipase, and the Â½ Cup yogurt and stir again.

Then add the Â½ t. liquid rennet that was added to Â¼ Cup cool water, slowly stir again, for about 10 seconds.

Let milk sit until a clean break can be achieved. This time will vary, maybe 15 minutes, so test for a clean break.

Cut curds into 1/2â to 1 inch cubes and let rest for 15 minutes.

Drain curds and whey into a cheesecloth lined colander over a large pot to catch the whey.

Hang and drain for 1 hour or until it stops dripping.

Heat whey to 170*F. I usually pour off about half the whey for this procedure.

Take curds out of cheesecloth and slice into 1 inch slices and place cheeses slices in the 170*F whey. Add 2 T. kosher salt to the whey. At this point, I put on heavy duty rubber gloves and dig in. Gather curds into a ball and pull and pull and pull. Pull until the cheese is shiny.

Place in a bowl and refrigerate. Wrap with plastic wrap and freeze if desired. I got a 1# 13 ounce mozz this time.

Usually I do not try to make a secondary cheese with the left over whey. Many of the cheeses I make do not work for this anyway, you can not get a ricotta from the leftover whey. You need a sufficiently renneted cheese for this to work, and the above recipe will work. I donât do it because the yield is so low. I just pour the whey down the drain. I make cheeses from about 4 gallons of milk each week, concentrating on chevre, ricottas and mozzarella.
__________________
Happily and successfully raising and milking goats for 31 years, since 1977


----------



## Zookeeper (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe a dumb question but will this recipe work the same with Jersey milk? I haven't seen any recipes using yogurt and thought I would have to order more Thermophilic culture...maybe now I can try some more mozzarella this weekend...I certainly have plenty of milk :rock:


----------

